

Show HN: Search in HN Content - tomw1808
http://search.nagrgtr.com

======
tomw1808
I think it may have been unclear, as I was told:

not _only_ headlines are indexed, as we know it from other HN-Searches. The
sites behind the outgoing links from HN&co are indexed.

So, one could say, that is a "real" HN Search. :)

------
tomw1808
Good sunday evening everyone at HN.

That one came out as a little side project, as I am crawling anyways
everything around hacker-news. I thought its useful to me, it could be useful
to others. :)

Happy to hear your opinions.

Tom

------
97-109-107
I was looking for
[https://github.com/square/cube](https://github.com/square/cube) with the
keywords 'square cube' and didn't hit it in the top 100 results. Adding a
third keyword 'series' didn't help either.

Is that page perhaps out of the scope of the index?

When I search for the first two with the Algolia search I get a hit in the top
3.

Also, what do you think about indexing the page screenshots too :)?

~~~
tomw1808
Hi, unfortunately the link you are looking for was on HN about 3 years ago - I
started indexing everything from Oct 2014. Incrementally adding more
information like HN Points, HN Comments, etc...

I am taking screenshots already, but had no time to activate that
functionality (e.g. test it).

The index is still rather small, indeed, but hey, it keeps growing and
growing...

edit: Example right from the HN Main-Page - try to look in Algolia for
[http://search.nagrgtr.com/#/search?q=greater%20than%2030kmh%...](http://search.nagrgtr.com/#/search?q=greater%20than%2030kmh%20speed)

~~~
97-109-107
The example you provided is impressive! Best of luck

------
fiatjaf
Man, you're crazy, how much disk space does this consume? It seems awesome.

~~~
tomw1808
hehe, thanks, I'll take it as a compliment :D

Not so much yet, around 1.5GiB.

